# Possible Need of Overclock (with Speedfan Temperatures)



## nurr (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm trying to configured if my computer temperatures are appropriate or if I should add another fan or not. I removed one fan today and replaced it with another, I know one of the fans said 12V on it but the others have little LED lights and don't say anything as for specs go. In any case I'm wondering if overclocking my computer might help with performance and/or temperature.


Computer Specs:

============================

Windows XP Professional version 2002 SPK3
ACPI Uniprocessor PC
AMD Athlon 64 Processor
3000+
1.99 GHz, 2.00 GB of RAM
nVidia GeForce 8400 GS
250 GB main drive
80 GB slave
80 GB slave
(One empty slot, may be filled by a 40 at a later date)

So as you can see, it's a nice sized tower and it's pretty packed. I have three fans that I added myself, blowing air at the hard drives,one blowing out at the bottom, and a huge fan attached to the tower blowing air out, and the processor fan that has a plastic funnel that blows the air out.

These are my speedfan readings, going from Idle-Working:

Working meaning I ran Guild Wars and Black and White II simultaneously.
==============================

Temp1: 33C-37C
Temp2: 50C-54C
Temp3: 11C-13C
HD0: 39C-41C
HD1: 46C-49C
HD2: 43C-47C
Core: 55C-57C
GPU: 61C-68C
Core: 61C-68C

The picture below is from Idle to Gaming, using only Black and White since I added the new fan:










With that in mind, I have my computer back facing the AC for convinenace sake. So if you're wondering how that affects my PC minus about 10-15 degress C. Core and GPU runs at 48C with the air conditioner on.

So please tell me these things:

1.) If you believe something is too hot
2.) where and how to make improvements
3.) where I should put my next fan
4.) if I should add a fan with two already added
5.) if there's any other advice you'd like to give me
6.) Will overclocking help me

Upon reading nVidia forums, they say that my graphics card is suppose to run hot, and that 60C is chilly. However if you believe different, I still want to hear your opinion. The fan in the graphics card I have now is known to burn out from time to time, and I want to do my best to prevent it. The fan usually burns out when 80C is reached at a constant gameplay or so I'm told.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

nurr said:


> I'm trying to configured if my computer temperatures are appropriate or if I should add another fan or not. I removed one fan today and replaced it with another, I know one of the fans said 12V on it but the others have little LED lights and don't say anything as for specs go. In any case I'm wondering if overclocking my computer might help with performance and/or temperature.
> 
> 
> Computer Specs:
> ...


1. download real temp and don't use speed fan to read temps its for telling you how fast your fans are running (set the setting called TJ max to 95)
2. Real temp will tell you how hot things are when idle also run it in the background when running prime 95 to determin your top temperatures
3. add as many fans as you want, the more you have the cooler things will be but it will be noisier.
4. overclocking will make things hotter so if you want your system to be cool and overclock it then you will have to add more fans or don't overclock it and keep it as it is.
6. 60 degrees is okj for that graphics card although more fans will cool it better.


----------



## nurr (Aug 21, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> 1. download real temp and don't use speed fan to read temps its for telling you how fast your fans are running (set the setting called TJ max to 95)
> 2. Real temp will tell you how hot things are when idle also run it in the background when running prime 95 to determin your top temperatures
> 3. add as many fans as you want, the more you have the cooler things will be but it will be noisier.
> 4. overclocking will make things hotter so if you want your system to be cool and overclock it then you will have to add more fans or don't overclock it and keep it as it is.
> 6. 60 degrees is okj for that graphics card although more fans will cool it better.



*
EDIT:

You should probably read my stats again.

that program doesn't support my processor :\*

I'll take your advice. Thanks for giving some to me! I'm good at replacing and adding hardware and some minor bits of software but I'm still a noob ;P

Will add that program now!


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Those temperatures are fine, even if SpeedFan is off by 10C (which it can be sometimes).


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well get core temp then although I never knew real temp only works on Intel CPUs


----------

